# The dietary grind.



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey guys and gals, I really enjoyed QuietCoral's training dailys topic and it is nice to read what others do and enjoy for exercise, how their progress is going with weight training, running, etc. It helps keep me motivated and interested.

I have a passion for various physical exercise...but eating properly, caloric intake, getting enough protein, and still feeling energized or satisfied for my meals isn't as much fun. I have good genetics, but relatively poor eating habits. There is no denying the results from proper nutrition though. I figured why not have a topic focused on what people eat, their daily consumption, weight loss/gain goals, supplement intake, encouragement, motivation, ideas, advice, etc. The motivation part is key for me...I know if other SA members are following their diet that I can do it too! It gives me that extra little nudge. 

I figure anybody could post in it. You don't have to be a bodybuilder or runner or any type of fitness freak, maybe you binged and need to hear that everything is going to be okay or maybe you're looking for advice and somebody could help you out.

Feel free to contribute!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I am pretty much finished with my first day, I ate pretty well today. I try not to add a lot of condiments to my food, I did add some lemon juice to the salmon and some montreal seasoning to my chicken. Not bad at all, my stomach was satisfied and chicken was tasty! 

My current weight is 175 and I'm cutting down to 165 with minimal muscle loss during this time. My goal is to stay around a caloric intake of ~ 2000-2500 and get plenty of protein and carbs. I try to break up my diet into 6-8 smaller meals, eating every 2-3 hours. 

Meal 1:
3 raw eggs
2 slices of whole grain toast
water
multi-vitamin

Meal 2:
1 cup of V8
baby carrots
1/2 cup of skim milk
2 slices of whole grain toast
water

Meal 3:
3 raw eggs
2 slices of whole grain toast
water

Meal 4:
Cup of skim milk
grapes
More whole grain toast

Meal 5:
6 oz. Salmon
Lots of assorted veggies

Meal 6:
8 oz. Chicken Breast
Can of green beans

Meal 7:
8 oz. Chicken Breast
Can of green beans

Meal 8:
2 cups of skim milk
1/2 cup of low fat cottage cheese
baby potato

There you have it! Wish me luck and feel free to contribute.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I was having some ice cream cravings this evening, but they subsided! 

Meal 1:
3 eggs (cooked)
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk

Meal 2:
2 raw eggs
1 cup of skim milk
2 slices of whole grain toast
5 oz. of chicken breast

Meal 3:
Boneless Chicken
Slice of whole grain toast
Salad

Meal 4:
Banana
1/2 cup of skim milk
Carrots

Meal 5:
Tasty lean chicken!
Small pasta salad
Lowfat cottage cheese
Grapes

Meal 6:
More Chicken!
Can of green beans
Slice of whole grain toast

Meal 7:
1 1/2 cups of skim milk
Turkey Sandwich


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Great idea man. I'm like you, i don't do the whole "calorie count" i hate math and i hate math with food. Some days i do real good other i don't, i notice the longer inbetween days of workouts the more i start drifting back to eating crap. Since i knew i was going to be working out today i ate Well!

Meal 1 breakfast

Bowl of capn crunch 
soda 
cigarette

^^^ i kid i kid!


Meal 1 breakfast

3 hardboiled eggs ( 2 whole /1 white)
bowl of smart start cereal
Bananna
cup of skim milk
cup of OJ
Multivitamin


Meal 2 lunch

Left over roast beef
String beans
baked potato


Meal 3 Dinner

Chicken breast
broccoli
Baked potatao
Some almonds and other assorted nuts.

**work out**

Whey protein shake blended with a bananna, water and a 1/2 cup of oats


Meal 4
4 hardboiled eggs 1 whole/ 3 whites
salad with tomato and chopped onion and pickle
cup of skim milk


Thats it for today, my prebed meal will be half a cup of cottage hell and glass of skim milk and some almonds.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

lol man that captain crunch sounds damn good! I want it soooo bad! :lol

Looks good, but you need more meals man and you don't eat a lot! I'm not big on "counting" calories, it is just a lot of work, I don't even count my protein grams a day, although there is no denying the results, I don't think it is always practical. 

I reading that you should avoid all fruits post workout. Also you want to stay far away from any fat and fructose sources post-workout. Fructose will not replenish muscle glycogen but will replenish liver glycogen. Fat severely delays digestion because it metabolically requires so many more processes to break down.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



SilentProphet said:


> Some days i do real good other i don't, i notice the longer inbetween days of workouts the more i start drifting back to eating crap. Since i knew i was going to be working out today i ate Well!


I have that problem too, also I can eat well on the weekdays, but when the weekends come I might actually go out to eat or order takeout or something...that leads to all kinds of problem with my diet. Pizza, mexican food, buffalo wings, or worse yet...beer!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh man i could go for some buffalo wings right now! with a pizza pie! LOL this is turning into a "what we wish we could be eating" topic :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

For real, one way or another we will get our six pack!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

IF not us then atleast Coral and Farleigh will have them from all the running they do!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Star of a new day, same old same old meal wise tho
I'll post my first meal, then just wait till later and post everything else in one post.

Meal 1

3 hardboiled eggs ( 1 whole 2 whites)
slice of toast with strawberry preserves
bowl of honey bunches of oats/skim milk
bananna
cup of skim milk
cup of OJ


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You had a big breakfast!

Meal 1: 

3 eggs (cooked, sunny side up!)
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk
Water
Multi-vitamin

Meal 2:

2 eggs (cooked, sunny side up!)
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea it was more of a bruch tho! I woke up pretty late. Also forgot to put down my multivitamin


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

How terrible is hald of an Italian hero?

LOL im asking after it's already in my belly tho! I know cold cuts are pretty bad for you cause of the sodium/preservatives. But it had alot of meats on it :yes 

Like i said only half here is the rest of what i ate starting with my meal 1 i posted before. I have the rest of meals for the night already premade.

Meal 1:

3 hardboiled eggs ( 1 whole 2 whites)
slice of toast with strawberry preserves
bowl of honey bunches of oats/skim milk
bananna
cup of skim milk
cup of OJ

Meal 2:

Steak sandwich( on italian bread with a small piece of american cheese, sauted onions, lettuce.
String beans

3 hardboiled eggs shortly after cause i didn't feel like i had enough protein from the steak i cut up.


Meal 3:

Half of Italian hero 
pickle
cup of skim milk


**Now what i will have later on**

Actually i'll just edit this post and add the rest later on JUST in case i decide not to have something i already made. Might want to change it up.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I was so close to just ordering a slice or chicken parm hero from the pizza place just now. Instead i ordered the grilled chicken salad. Good choice right? I feel so empty inside ordering a salad from a pizza restaurant. :fall Hope the chicken ain't dry as hell


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn you did good! :lol Ordering grilled chicken salad from a pizza place is like a form of torture. Easy on the dressing and you're golden. I can't even order out or I'll just screw up. 

Meal 1:

3 eggs (cooked, sunny side up!)
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk
Water
Multi-vitamin

Meal 2:

2 eggs (cooked, sunny side up!)
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk

Meal 3:

1/2 cup of skim milk
Lean Turkey
2 slices of whole grain toast

Meal 4:

Banana 
Chicken

Meal 5:

ELT! (Egg-lettuce-tomatoe) Sandwich w/ketchup (delicious, but high fructose corn syrup in ketch-up, but a minor amount)
Watermelon (sugar water ftw!)
Small pasta salad

Meal 6:

Chicken
nectarine

Meal 7:

1 1/2 cups of skim milk



edit: Yeah, I think it is better to edit the posts, rather than constantly reposting what we ate for the same day after 2 or 3 meals.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea i wont even put any dressing and just put some olive oil  

I always thought eggs and tomato would be bad combo until i actually tried it. Good stuff! whenever i have egg sandwiches i always have them with sliced tomatos now.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, tomatoes help because they make the egg sandwich less dry for me, I cook the egg so the yolk doesn't pop when making egg sandwiches, I don't really scramble it though, hard yolk. I use whole grain bread (toasted) but I really like to dip it in ketchup. :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I knew it man. The chicken was dry as hell. I barely ate any of it, i guess they really can't take any chances tho with chicken and they grill it until it's flavorless and dry as the desert. I'm not really hungry right now, but i'm due for a meal. Maybe i'll just have a protein shake for some extra protein.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok to update 

meal 4: 

Grilled chicken salad/olive oil 
(barely ate any of it) 


Meal 5: 

whey protein shake blended up with a half cup of oats, a banana, skim milk 

Like i said i seemed to have lost my appetite a few hours ago and haven't been hungry! I don't get it. :stu


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I get like that as well, even if I'm not hungry I try to eat 'something' every 3 hours or so when I'm awake to replenish my glycogen reserves and get a constant intake of AA's.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Meal 6:

forced down the rest of that grilled chicken salad
corn on the cob



Meal 7: bed time

Protein shake with skim milk


I feel like **** tho. Just drained today. I really need a full, good night of sleep. I'm not getting it tho. Thats one of the most important parts of buidling muscle too, getting enough sleep. :fall


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

What up Silent?

Yeah, I went to bed about midnight, got up @ 6:30 am, ate some breakfast, then went back to bed for about 3 more hours. Dayum that HIIT makes me tired. :lol

Meal 1:

3 eggs overeasy
2 slices of whole grain toast
Multi-vitamine

Meal 2:

1 1/4 cup of skim milk
5 saltine crackers

Meal 3:

3 eggs (semi-cooked, heh)
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk
slice of turkey

Meal 4:

Salmon 4 oz.
5 saltine crackers
1/2 cup of V8
banana

Meal 5:

Turkey sandwich
1/2 cup of skim milk

Meal 6:

4 oz. Salmon (gagged it down...)
5 saltine crackers
slice of whole grain bread

Meal 7:

1 1/2 cup of skim milk (not even hungry)

I'll edit it to add on meals as the day goes on. 

I think in the long run I might need a protein shake.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

what up! feeling much better today  I just finished with my upperbody workout, i'll post about that in the dailys tho.

I was going to actually keep track of my cals/protein/fat today. Just to see what type of number i'm coming up with at the end of the day. I gave up tho by this afternoon.

Meal 1 breakfast:

3 hardboiled eggs ( see a pattern? ) 2 whole/1 white
oatmeal ( not oats, apples and cinamon oatmeal from Quacker  )
apple
cup of OJ
cup of skim milk

** workout**

Meal 2

Postworkout shake with 1/2 cup oats, water, bananna and a small scoop of cookies and cream ice cream to cool it down 

I always eat a meal an hour after my postworkout shake

meal 3

can of tuna ( little bit of mayo)
salad
PB sandwich on whitebread


Meal 4 is coming up
, i don't know wtf to eat man. I'm getting sick of these same foods bro! I hate eating just to "eat" don't even enjoy it !


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

How about chicken breast for meal 4?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'd go with chicken, I get this kick *** boneless lean chicken that is never dry, plenty of protein, low in fat/sodium, tastes great! Actually, I'm out of the stuff since I ate through the bag in a couple days. 

I've been getting pizza cravings lately, I love pizza. It is hard to keep variety when you know a very specific amount of foods are what satisfies what your nutritional needs the best.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I been eating chicken 24/7 LOL

I wish i liked more seafood.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Some seafood is expensive though, well except canned tuna.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i'm just being cranky cause i want a slice or 4 of some healthy pizza


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I still have no appetitie man. I don't know why. I'm going to make another shake. I've made this shake before and it's NOT gross. It just sounds gross.

one scoop whey protein
slices of apple
banana
2 hardboiled eggs
oats
skim milk


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nah, that doesn't sound that bad. Do hard boiled eggs blend very well though?

The weird thing is I'm kind of hungry, but not for healthy foods. Well, I guess that isn't weird at all now that I think about it. I want something with grease!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL me too! i'm drinking this slowly, only cause it came out more thick, i should have added more milk. Nah tho the eggs and everything blend well! just have to stay away from the bottom cause thats where all the little remnants of everything stays. I don't taste the eggs at all.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I couldn't even finish it  it was such a THICK shake LOL. I had to chew most of it!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is why you liquefy that son of a *****!  I bet it was the eggs! 

I have a 4 oz. salmon I should really cook and I am kind of hungry but not really for salmon...:sigh

I should try a health shake sometime.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm hungry as hell right now, but the things I want to eat I know I can't eat. Having some cottage cheese, whole grain bread, and some skim milk isn't really what I want. 

I don't know why, but I get these mexican and pizza cravings. I want some of that white mexican cheese enchillidas and really...any pizza with loads of meat on it. Stuffed crust sounds good too and a 2 liter of Dr. Pepper. :stomach growls

Usually in the evenings that I start getting these cravings.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I had white castle burgers  only two tho!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

My appetite is GONE still! i would have ate 60 if not!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Tomorow tho i'm doing cardio! My love for cardio can't be broken!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Tomorow tho i'm doing cardio! My love for cardio can't be broken!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Man, I love fast food burgers, especially double whoppers with cheese, don't tell me when you eat that stuff anymore. heh, I wish my appetite was gone, my body craves junk food, because that is what I have fed it for so long.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



SilentProphet said:


> Tomorow tho i'm doing cardio! My love for cardio can't be broken!


I'm holding you to that, you better burn out the saturated fats you absorbed from white castle! Their burgers are kind of small though aren't they?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL mad small! i only had two! I'm trying to get my appetite back!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

How many calories do you think are in those burgers?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Like 150 lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

That was a treat tho! i met my protein quata today!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think that hurt you diet at all. Only 150 calories? Wow they must be tiny, my little piece of salmon is almost that much.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I want pizza bad LOL man! just thinking of another day of eggs and ****ing chicken is killing me.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



SilentProphet said:


> I want pizza bad LOL man! just thinking of another day of eggs and @#%$ chicken is killing me.


For real, that is why I want another person suffering with me. 

The diet aspect of exercise is always the most difficult for me. Especially because over the years you have developed bad habits and your body ends up craving the junk you've been feeding it since high school. It is almost like detox, we're like crackheads except we are all doped up on saturated fats, refined sugars, processed-deep-fat-fried, butter, and large side orders of grease!

You realize that the vast majority of people won't have a black hole metabolism all their life, I've been relatively lucky so far, but it will catch up to ya.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Another day, another dollar. 

Meal 1:

3 eggs (cooked, over easy)
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk
multi-vitamin 

Meal 2:

Large Turkey Sandwich w/whole grain bread
Cup of skim milk

Meal 3:

5 saltine crackers
Turkey
banana

Meal 4:

Egg sandwich w/ketchup on whole grain bread
Cup of skim milk
Diet Pepsi

Meal 5:

Turkey Sandwich

Meal 6: 

1 1/2 cup of skim milk


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm having a protein shake, with a half cup oats, banana, skim milk. This ios my breakfast, i also have two eggs hardboiling. Today should have been our cheat day me thinks since we ****ed up and had those two white castle burgers last night LOL


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

eggs are ready


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



SilentProphet said:


> I'm having a protein shake, with a half cup oats, banana, skim milk. This ios my breakfast, i also have two eggs hardboiling. Today should have been our cheat day me thinks since we @#%$ up and had those two white castle burgers last night LOL


2 tiny white castle burgers doesn't qualify as a cheat day! heh, I'm holding out on my cheat day for as long as I can, but it really does get tougher when your body realizes you ain't ****ing around and going back to pizza and beer! 

I think I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I haven't ben eating anything today man! only meal i got in was protein shake for breakfast, and two egg whites! i felt so sick i couldnt even eat the yokes. Did some shadowboxing, and just now i ha danother shake.

For dinner tho i'm planning on having grilled chicken with sundried tomatoes and asparagus.

So yea i haven't even gotten in a 'real' meal today. Still no apetitie! I probably wasnt even hungry all those times and was just hungrier cause i quit smoking! My body must be used to it by now. Man i quit july 4th! only had two cheating ones since and that was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm actually hungry as a hippo today and a little sleepy, I took a 2 hour nap this afternoon. I haven't eaten a ton today, probably because I can't think of anything to eat...except eggs.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm going to go get a gatorade and subway.

from subway i'm going to get a 6 inch sweet onion teriayaki, and 6 inch tuna sub and eat them both. Subway is healthy though so don't yell at me bro!
I did my cardio for the week now time to pack the calories back on


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm worried about the next time i drink man. Seems the longer i go without drinking, the next time i drink i drink a TON. Bro last time i drank i had 15 beers, i kid you not! I'm little also. Paxil seemed to curb my drinking when i drank on it, But now i'm off it i been averaging a 12 pack minimum when i drink.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Subway sounds good, but their prices are damn expensive for a glorified sandwich. That is why I rarely eat there, I'm abstaining from drinking since May of this year. So far, so good.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I eat the same every day

Breakfast: 3 hardboiled eggs, 3 sausage links, protein shake (oats, protein, olive oil, egg liquid, water)

Snack: 2 turkey stix, piece of cheese, 2 dannon fit yogurt

Lunch: 2 turkey burgers (no bread)

Snack: 3 tbsp PB, peanuts

Dinner: either salmon, steak, or chicken breast with veggies + salad

Snack: canned sardines


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> I eat the same every day
> 
> Breakfast: 3 hardboiled eggs, 3 sausage links, protein shake (oats, protein, olive oil, egg liquid, water)
> 
> ...


what is that 50g of carbs? i would be lethargic the entire day


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mines a bit simpler too:

meal 1- 1 scoop whey protein with either 1/2 cup oatmeal with 8 egg whites and 1/2 cup non fat cottage cheese (protein pancake) or two slices whole wheat bread w/ 1 canned tuna (onions, jalapeno for flavor). also may add in a small piece of fruit

meal 2- 1 scoop whey protein with either another tuna sandwhich or 1 canned tuna (red pepper paste and sweetner for flavor) and 1 cup yam or 1 canned tuna w/ 3/4 cup brown rice. also may add in a small piece of fruit

meal 3- 1/2 cup non fat cottage cheese

meal 4- 2 tbsp all natural peanut butter w/ 2 scoops whey protein

meal 5- 6oz chicken breast grilled with veggies or eaten with kimchi

meal 6- 1 serving of muscle milk or 6oz talapia w/ veggies


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

saturdays are a bit more fun:

meal 1- 8oz juice with 1 scoop whey protein

meal 2- 2 non fat yogurt w/ 2 scoops whey protein

meal 3- 6 egg whites w/ either a plain bagel and ketchup or 1 cup skim milk w/ wheat cereal or 1 cup yams w/ skim milk or w/ 4 slices of whole wheat bread (french toast) w/ sugar free syrup and 1 cup skim milk

meal 4- soup w/ 4oz burger patty or 1 canned tuna or above french toast

meal 5- protein bar or harvest bar w/ 1 scoop whey

meal 5- 2 fast food chicken sandwhiches w/ lettuce and ketchup

meal 6- 1 serving of buckwheat pasta w/ 1 canned tuna

meal 7- 2 slices whole wheat bread w/ 1 cup skim milk

meal 8- 2 slices whole wheate toast w/ 6 egg whites and ketchup


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Gumaro said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > I eat the same every day
> ...


carbs are the devil. it's about 70g carbs and about 15g sugars. I switched to low carb a few weeks ago and I love it.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

how many cals is that gumaro? are you a big guy?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is like 280 calories in carbs. Ketosis!

I eat a lot of carbs to replenish my glycogen levels/optimal performance/energy in the gym. I try to eat most of my carbs pre and immediately post workout. 

I just skimmed your diets, as an estimate how many calories do you guys consume on average daily?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I consume about 3200. I really should check if I am in ketosis.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I can't stand nonfat cottage cheese, I always go with low fat. Large curd cottage cheese is bad too. What does the all natural peanut butter taste like? It doesn't sound good. 

Anyhow, good to see others breaking their meals up as well...and getting plenty of high quality protein!

Meal 1: 1 slice of turkey, whole grain toast. (went back to bed)

Meal 2: 2 eggs, 2 slices of whole grain toast, 1/2 cup of skim milk, and a multi-vitamin.

Meal 3: 3 eggs, 2 slices of whole grain toast, 1/2 cup of skim milk. Yay for variety! :lol

Meal 4: 1 1/2 cups of skim milk, 6 saltine crackers, turkey, baby carrots

Meal 5: Turkey sandwich.

Meal 6: 1 cup of skim milk.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> how many cals is that gumaro? are you a big guy?





Prodigal Son said:


> I just skimmed your diets, as an estimate how many calories do you guys consume on average daily?


about 2100-2300. im bigger than the average person but no im not big.



daaaaave said:


> I consume about 3200. I really should check if I am in ketosis.


at 70g carbs, i dont think you'll be in ketosis. maybe in and out throughout the day but ive never heard of anyone being in ketosis with that many carbs. the average is 20-30g


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Woah Gumaro! Thats a straight Renegade meal! LOL seems like alot more calories, but then again it's all healthy stuff you are eating. 


I didn't feel like eating anything this morning so i blended my breakfast up and drank it.. 

2 scoops whey, 2 cups skim milk, half cup of oats, a banana, slices of apple,2 egg whites


I'm sore as hell today from the shadowboxing.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Meal 2 is going to be

Hamburger ( i'm going to make it, not pre made)

so i'll put onions and maybe diced peppers inside it. No bun tho then have a nice salad with olive oil on the side.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

What I hate is I get all these advertisements in the mail from Pizza Hut, Eureka Pizza, Arby's, etc. Some of them don't look like bad deals either. Eureka Pizza used to have a large pizza for 5.99...and their pizza kicks ***. Arby's italian subs look decent enough and their Philly beef subs as well. :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

hahah i KNOW! they come like every other day too! They are trying to fatten us up for the kill!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It seems like I get them all at once, right on a Friday, that is like the worse day to be offering me greasy pizza, huge bacon clubs subs, seasoned curly fries, Jamocha shakes, cheese-sticks, and all the beef 'n cheddar sandwiches I can handle. 

I have trouble eating clean during the weekends, anything deep fat fried or with high sat-fat, grease, or loaded with cheese (queso).


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe Sunday should be my cheat day. I mean FULL blown! Not just one cheat meal, but a whole day of eating everything and anything. :lol it would help make me feel sane again.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

The problem being if I allocate an entire day to cheating, I would gain all the calories I have cut up to this point and then some. I could easily eat around ~7,000 calories in a full day of just consuming large quantities of junk food. There has to be some serotonin/endorphin release with high calorie-binging slash high fat content foods or something. I can feel it! :lol

It really does make you feel better for a short while. Plus, then I can enjoy watching movies so much more as well. Movies just don't feel the same unless you're eating mass quantities of crap...crap that tastes great!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

It's better to have a day planned for it also, this way i won't feel guilty while i'm cheating  Then again i KNOW i would feel guilty about it anyways! maybe i shouldn't have a cheat day for another week.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Haha, pizza is my cheat meal usually and flavored coffee. I haven't had pizza for a few weeks though. Maybe I will get some tonight, you guys are tempting me. It's a lot of calories and grease, but at least it has protein.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Get wings too Dave, ohh and some mozzarella sticks! make a meal out of it!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Haha I think I am going to resist, I want to try Starbucks light blended coffee frap which I found out today is only 130 cals and about 16g sugars so I could actually have it on a semi-regular basis if I like it! It's probably gonna taste watered down :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, if I'm cheating I make sure to at least load up on the protein. Stuff like meat lover's pizza is good because the variety of meats they use are loaded with EAA's. I figure if you put on the weight it might as well be as much muscle as possible, plus cheat days on occasion do have their benefits, not only biologically/metabollically but also psychologically. (sanity/refreshed)

Mozzarella sticks sound really good right now...


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't even eat chips! well, i do love sun chips! the french onion ones, but those aren't bad for you right?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

OK so everybody have cheat night tonight! I'm not going to so i can stay a step ahead :lol 1 day closer to 6-pack ups for me!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol I'm actually not a big fan of potato chips, but I like Doritos or Sun Chips (harvest cheddar or french onion). Also, some tortilla chips with good salsa are tasty as well. I'm...really trying to avoid my cheat day.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure what meal this is for me? I think only 3!

I'm going to go with pinwheels ( rolled up flanksteak with cheese and spinach) and broccoli on the side for dinner.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

So I'm having this frappucino. It's only 130 cals so not too bad. I definitely don't miss the aftertaste of sugar though. I can't have pizza after this, that'd be horrible. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You know i never really counted the calories of things i drink :stu i wonder how much cals are in the creamer i use for my coffee?


Had 4 hardboiled eggs before, (2 whole, 1 white)
slice of rye bread toasted with strawberry preserves
apple


I been trying to watch my carbs late at night but who am i kidding? it's not like i even fall asleep earlier than like 4 am anyways! by then i'm sure they are worked off, along with my cassein protein.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I ended up having 6 slices of pizza tonight lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL damn! now thats going to led to pizza for breakfast tommorow! It's a vicious cycle!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah leftovers for lunch tomorrow, but that's why I had 6 tonight so I only have 2 left for tomorrow.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Actually my cheat day will probably consist of beer instead of food! I get enough empty calories from them alone!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

See that is why when I have a cheat day or meal, I eat until I'm sick.  

All the damage is done in a short amount of time and who knows I might puke it up! :lol

I might have pizza tomorrow, seriously thinking about. 2 medium meat lover's pizza also, I'm a weirdo and I dip my pizza in ketch up or pasta sauce...yummmmmmm


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i dip mine in ranch dressing :lol Only if it's fake pizza though like dominos! Not if it's real pizza from a real italian restuarant.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to try buffalo wing pizza. Has to be a place around here that makes it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn guys i didn't even realize it but i lost track of time and haven't eaten anything in 4 hours. I thinK? NO it couldn't have been that fast! let me check my last post meal.

* n/m i'm losing my mind. I forgot about the eggs i just had an hour ago


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Me again. Just had some whey with milk for my post bed meal. I should have waited cause i know i wont be falling asleep anytime soon.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Meal 1, kept it simple today cause i might be cheating!

whey protein shake

bowl of smart start cereal.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Meal 1: Turkey sandwich, 1/2 cup of milk. Multi-vitamin


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^^ LOL it's begun!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't even bother with my multi today :lol i would just waste it anyways! if i;m going to eat bad i don't wnat ANY type of vitamins in my system! Just pure grease and fat!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol I knew that would get you! Luckily I don't have those things at my place.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ahhh the see no evil, eat no evil!m see i have junk food/drink everywhere lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I gotta go to the store and load up on some eggs, whole grain bread, and turkey. Anyhow, today I've been eating...errr drinking skim milk and munching on some saltine crackers, finished off the turkey and that is pretty much it. I think I'm going to have a cheat meal or evening though. Pizza! Pretty much going to eat until I get sick.  

No more cheat meals for another month for me though. haha.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Today is a bad day for me. I smoked trees ( cousin came by) I haven't smoked in weeks, and now i'm drinking beers. LOL


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol I hear ya man. We'll have to be good after this. My dad offered/basically gave me free beer (Foster's)...just order 3 medium pizzas! Not lookin' good!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL it was a suprise thought cause i wasnt even expecting it, thats why i was MIA for couple of hours before. He was visiting from brooklyn, and i haven't seen him in years. last time was when my grandfather died, and that was like 3 years ago.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The thing that sucked though( and i'm not going to post this on frustration or whatever , cause it aint that bad) but he was with my aunt and uncle also who i haven't seen in years, and they were all outside talking so i HAD to go out there, LOL i wasn't even wearing a shirt and my uncle was like " you need a tan bad, it's like night of the living dead' LOL! Then i had to stand out there for like 10 more minutes talkign to them.

Then they ended up leaving and my cousin stayed while they went to visit my other relatives in the next town.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Just had 4 slices, thanks.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm back! Man that was great. I ate 2 medium's from Papa John's. For real, one canadian bacon the other italian sausage. Good ****!

Well worth the cheat. I still have an extra medium left though.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> I'm back! Man that was great. I ate 2 medium's from Papa John's. For real, one canadian bacon the other italian sausage. Good @#%$!
> 
> Well worth the cheat. I still have an extra medium left though.


After having four slices, I feel like I've negated a whole week of working out.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Have you? I've been great with my workouts. I've eaten good so far, I treated myself, it felt good, no guilt.

I had like 16 slices btw. :lol


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> Have you? I've been great with my workouts. I've eaten good so far, I treated myself, it felt good, no guilt.
> 
> I had like 16 slices btw. :lol


Yeah, we don't have Papa John's, but if it's anything like the size of Pizza Hut, that's not too bad.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I couldn't eat that much Pizza Hut. (greasy crust) It would make me sick and yeah, Papa John's is slightly smaller, but not dramatically. It was still a lot of pizza. I ordered 3 mediums, froze the one left over though.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

My pre bed meal is going to be...

LOL i don't even know!

i guess a whey shake with skim milk  i'm hungry though.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I should do a recap. Turkey sandwich, lots of skim milk, saltine crackers, 2 medium pizza's, 4 coke zero's, all in all. A great day.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

16 slices is crazy...you eat the crust?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> 16 slices is crazy...you eat the crust?


I could eat that if I was motivated.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I ate the crust and I dipped it in a lot of ketch-up. I had 8 more slices yesterday. :lol

Today:

Meal 1: (Got up, kind of late)

4 egg whites (boiled)
2 slices of whole grain
1 cup of skim milk
mult-vitamin

(post workout)

Meal 2: 

4 raw eggs
2 slices of whole grain toast
1 cup of skim milk

Meal 3:

4 boiled eggs
2 slices of whole grain toast
1 cup of skim milk

Meal 4:

banana
Turkey
1 cup of skim milk


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

How do you eat those eggs raw? Crack them in water?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Put them in a glass and drink them.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I started cutting up some canadian bacon ( just a small piece) and mixing it in with my hardboiled eggs, then loading it up with pepper for a change.

Thats stuff is SO salty though


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I mad a protein shake yesterday. 

2 raw eggs
2 cups of skim milk
4 tablespoons of JIF peanut butter
banana
vanilla extract
touch of honey
5 packages of splenda
a few ice cubes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> I mad a protein shake yesterday.
> 
> 2 raw eggs
> 2 cups of skim milk
> ...


what are you goals? this shakes you make have a lot of fat/carb combination. worse, the carbs are coming from sugars


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

The goal was for it to taste good, not a stable part of my diet. 

More monosaccharides would be welcome.

Finals goals are to drop down to 165 (currently @ 171), get stronger, faster, long term goal of 5% body fat, may require zigzag.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> The goal was for it to taste good, not a stable part of my diet.
> 
> More monosaccharides would be welcome.
> 
> Finals goals are to drop down to 165 (currently @ 171), get stronger, faster, long term goal of 5% body fat, may require zigzag.


these shakes wont help you with your goals because the egg yolks, the JIF, the banana and the honey. you can still make great tasting healthy shakes without these products. even the milk has a lot of unecessary carbs.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Disagree with the skim milk and egg yolks. That has always been a stable of my cuts. 

The shake would only hurt my body fat% goal, as everything else is perfectly obtainable.

edit: Gumaro or anybody do egg whites contain all the EAA's found in the yolk as well?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been reading about cortisol (stress hormone) and its involvement in increase protein catabolism and muscular death.  

What frightens me about this is that people (like us) suffering from social anxiety or even depression are more susceptible to increased serum cortisol levels. It is involved in increased blood pressure, blood sugar levels, etc it is the main hormone involved in response to stress. I also read about it lowering bone formation not just muscle catabolism.

Has anybody ever had their cortisol levels tested? I think they do this with a blood or urine test.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea prodigal, i actually made a topic about this a few wekes back on here. Don't know though, last time i got a blood test everything came back fine, it was a full blood test too, so i'm sure my doc would have said something if my cortisol levels were low? But then again they wouldnt be low 24/7, just when stressing right?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

It took me an hour to eat this steak salad i made. I put too much of everything. I even put brocolli in it. It was a great meal protein/veggie wise, but it was just SO hard to get down :stu


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Yep, dietary grind is a good name for it! Thanks for starting this thread! Good idea! :idea :thanks  

July 31st, 2007 Tuesday

1st meal:

Alli capsule
1 whole wheat english muffin toasted
1 T. sugar-free jam
2T peanutbutter
1 banana
3 cups black coffee

total calories: 460 Total fat grams: 18.5

Later in day and throughout 8 -8 oz. cups of H20. working on 3rd sports bottle of H20. (= 4 cups of H20)

2nd meal: 

1 Skinny Dip Beer 
110 calories 0 fat

remaining calories for the day: 1,230
fat: 41.5

I am going to make a spinach taco salad right now with beans and less than 1 ounce cheddar cheese--salsa, tomatoes, avacado, baked taco chips, 1/2 fat-free pinto beans. I'll get back to you with the calories and fat totals.

T-S


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

okay i fixed my spinach/taco salad and even had dessert:

my salad was 327 calories and 5.3 grams of fat.

I had a Slim-A-Bear ice cream sandwich for 100 calories and 1.5 grams of fat.

Of course, I took my Alli capsule.

I have 703 calories available and 34.6 grams of fat available, but i am full. i know i should spread out my meals--and i can only do that if I drag my a*s out of bed in the morning.

I will tomorrow to go to Curves at 5:00 A.M. before all the snobby women get there. They irritate me. Or maybe i am just too sensitive. Yep, that's probably it.

I don't know if i am going to have an Amstel Light. It's only 85 calories and no fat. 

I only did 10 minutes of aerobics today. Missed my walk today too. 



T-S


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

How many calories are you allowed per day with Curves?


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> How many calories are you allowed per day with Curves?


I'm doing the Alli capsules (Orlistat) and diet.

I can have up to 1800 calories and up to 60 grams of fat.

The Curves diet is mostly low-carb; I'm not doing that one right now.

T-S


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm having my pre bed shake right now. Even though i wont be going to bed anytime soon, i really didn't feel like eating/making something else, so the usual whey and milk. If i'm still awake in a few hours though i'll just have 2 glasses of milk.


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

4th meal: 2 Amstel light beers--190 calories and zero fat.

T-S


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

August 1st, 2007 Wednesday Yea!!!! It's banana time! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 

Today's ingestions/actions:

Prilosec (for acid reflux disease)
H20--3+ glasses
Curves @ 6:15-6:45--Worked above THR
Stretches
Java (black) 2 cups

Just cannot eat yet.

TS

:sigh


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

ewww, splenda. I am trying to get away from all artificial sweeteners.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

What do you guys think of my shake (just had one and I have 2 a day):

1 scoop protein
2 tbsp olive oil
1/4-1/2 cup oats
1/4 cup egg liquid
water


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> ewww, splenda. I am trying to get away from all artificial sweeteners.


I know they're not good for you, but they help me stick to my plan.

TS


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> > The goal was for it to taste good, not a stable part of my diet.
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....Gumaro, I love your dog!

TS


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> I've been reading about cortisol (stress hormone) and its involvement in increase protein catabolism and muscular death.
> 
> What frightens me about this is that people (like us) suffering from social anxiety or even depression are more susceptible to increased serum cortisol levels. It is involved in increased blood pressure, blood sugar levels, etc it is the main hormone involved in response to stress. I also read about it lowering bone formation not just muscle catabolism.
> 
> Has anybody ever had their cortisol levels tested? I think they do this with a blood or urine test.


No, I haven't, but would like to do that sometime. I've read that high cortisol levels can increase belly fat. Is that also true?

TS :mum


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



SilentProphet said:


> It took me an hour to eat this steak salad i made. I put too much of everything. I even put brocolli in it. It was a great meal protein/veggie wise, but it was just SO hard to get down :stu


Sometimes it is just so hard to get that food down, isn't it, SilentProphet? Thank goodness for the whey shakes.

I used to wish we never had to eat, and could just take a pill for total nutrition, but it's just not like that (yet)....anyway... :lol

TS


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Didn't take my multivitamin and other supplements last night because I ate so late and knew my Alli capsule would block the absorption of most of it anyway.

Glad i jumped out of bed earlier this morning. 

I haven't eaten yet, but will probably after we walk. 

TS :sas


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Walked Bliss for 2 1/4 miles--briskly. 

Ate breakfast:

1 1/2 cups whole wheat high fiber cereal
1 cup nonfat milk
1 banana

350 cals/ 3 gr. fat

Took Paxil and Alli

TS


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I actually wasn't that hungry this morning, forced down the whole grain toast, egg whites, multi-vitamin, and some milk.


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's lunch:

2 oz. ham
2 sl whole wheat bread
1 oz. cheddar cheese
mustard
1 cup baby spinach
1/2 tomato

320 cal./ 12.5 fat gms.

Took Alli

feel stuffed

TS


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Dude, i didn't end up falling to sleep until past 5 man!!! i was laying in bed for 4 hours trying to sleep! I ended up getting up at like 4:30 and made some breakfast since my pre bed shake wore off hours before .

I made two egg mcmuffins  i have an egg poacher that fits into a pot you put ont he stove ( nice to have a different style of eggs for a change!) made two poached eggs had them on two english muffins, 2 slices of canadian bacon, and one slice american cheese that i split in two. Then when i woke up for good i had bowl of honey bunches of oats with skim milk, toast with strawberry preserves, and glass of skim milk. 

I notice the further and further away i get from my last workout day,m the less i start eating lol. Since i did full body on Monday i have nothing to do cept cardio.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That sounds like a kick *** breakfast. I'm going to have lean pork tonight, instead of chicken. I need to go to the store and stock up on chicken though.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I ate relatively good today. Egg whites, lean pork, whole wheat bread, cottage cheese, lots of H20, and salad. 

Going to have some more cottage cheese before I go to bed and I should be golden.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I just had a hot ham and cheese melt on a bagel :hide


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That sounds good though. Just not good for ya.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Pizza for one :stu 

All downhill from here


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You had pizza? What kind? :lol

I'm actually going out with my folks tomorrow, free dinner!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Just another one of those crappy frozen ones! i took my multi though  sometimes you just can't eat cereal and eggs! HAVE to pizza it up! Might be having real pizza tonight too so this is bad!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Save it for tomorrow bro! I'm eating Mexican tomorrow. Cheat day ftw!

I've had a lot of chicken breast today. Some egg whites and whole wheat too.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn you need a break then! Start the cheat day this afternoon!

Nah, i should eat healthy the rest of the day even though after having that little pizza i want to eat unhealthy.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Man I think there is something wrong with my Honeysuckle Lean White Turkey Burgers. I have them for lunch every day and all of a sudden this week I get an awful stomachache about 45 minutes after I eat them and I feel HORRIBLE for 1-2 hours. I have been eating them for weeks and this just started happening. I might have got a bad package I dunno. These are just horrible stomacheaches where I am in pain and it is not even comfortable to walk or do anything but lie down.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yikes man! maybe you caught a parasite from them  That happened to me once and it wasn't pain like a stomach ache, it was pain like my stomach was eating itself!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

well my diet is totally horrible and you guys eat way more healthy than me but i will post mine today since it has been relatively decent....

B--Natural PB on a whole wheat bagel

L--Lean Cuisine Chicken club Panini Sandwich 

Thats all I've really eaten today. i dunno i'm not feeling the best so i dunno what i will eat for supper.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah your'e doing great Coral! you workout harder than any of us guys! Live a little and go get yourself a meatball hero! i wont tell, i swear!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You're definitely eating less than me Coral! 

I've had 5 egg whites, 4 pieces of whole grain toast, lowfat cottage cheese, some really lean but dry turkey, 3 bean salad, some other stuff.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

well i do usually eat more than that but my stomach is not sitting right at the moment
oh but you can add a glass of milk and an apple to that list


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I always have Pepto-Bismol in my frige! 

Stuff doesn't taste bad either, yeah I'm a weird one.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

haha i love the taste of pepto! They have gum that tastes just like it!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmm so I don't think it's my turkey burgers. It's just what I eat in the afternoon. I haven't had lunch, but I had 2 tbsp of PB instead and I'm starting to feel bad again. I don't get it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Meal 1

slice of pizza

Meal 2 protein drink wirth skim milk

No multi


I'm in a funk! I'll be back at it tommorow!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My appetite has freakin stunk, but I guess I'm dropping the pounds eh? :lol

Today:

Bowl of Wheaties! Some Egg whites, multi-vitamin, whole grain toast, 2 raw eggs a few minutes ago, because I was too lazy to fix egg whites.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I think i'm getting stomach rot from the whey shakes :fall


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I was actually going to order some whey, just because it is so convenient, man it is a ***** to prepare egg whites. High quality protein ftw!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I had a Big Chicken Filet from Hardee's for lunch today since I didn't wanna have those turkey burgers. I probably should have asked them to hold the mayo, but it was alright and lots of protein.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I used to eat mayonnaise sandwiches when i was little LOL just mayo on white bread! I can't believe that...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm going out to eat, Mexican food ftw!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice! then fosters time after that!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol maybe


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Just got back from eating out, I ordered 3 Queso Chicken Enchiladas, fries, and chips w/salsa. I only ate one enchilada and half the fries though, ate a lot of chips and Diet Dr. Pepper, I just wasn't as hungry as I thought, was looking for a nice cheat meal. :shrugs

Surprising because I didn't eat much all day and worked out hard. I have the 2 enchiladas and fries in my frige.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Saving room for the Fosters i see! It will dehydrate you and make you look even more leaner by tomorrow!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nah, maybe it is a good idea to throw them away?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

WHA! maybe if they were budweisers!

:fall


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

haha I actually love budweiser. Looking good is a secondary goal, I want to be in shape as well, drinking will make me feel like **** tomorrow.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Meal 1

cup of coffee


Meal 2 subway chicken teriyaki 6 inch!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Chicken teriyaki sounds awesome right now, I love subway bread, problem is I always want the italian herbs & cheese bread. 

Meal 1:

Turkey Sandwich
Skim Milk
Multi-vitamin
Diet Pepsi

Meal 2:

More of the same, minus the multi-vitamin and diet pepsi


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

ok so i had a footlong chicken teriyaki and some gatorade. Thing is i'm not hungry and that was like 2 hours ago. I want to workout but i'm wondering if thats even enough " fuel" to get me through the workout? maybe i should make a whey shake then i should be good to go?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like plenty of fuel to me.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I had 4 poached eggs (one on a english muffin, the other 3 plain)

And just now i had a can of tuna and glass of skim milk :fall


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Why you have the yellow head fall down? That isn't so bad, except maybe the english muffin, meh not really bad either.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Cause the tuna was brutal lol, gotta do what we gotta do to get those omega 3's!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You can take pills for that, I started too.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Been doing yardwork so haven't been eating much.

had 3 hardboiled eggs/ one whole, 2 whites for breakfast, half of a everything bagel with vegetable cream cheese, OJ.

Now im having the usual whey shake with water, oats, banana.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Bagel sound good, I'm getting tired of eggs. I think making a nice chicken soup of some variety would be a good change of pace, aside from the high sodium content.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea i needed the carbs from the bagel to go hit the yardwork!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Ugh I have been struggling with indigestion for a week now. Let's just say you would not want to be in the same room as me. I don't know what it is since I haven't changed anything in my diet since I started low-carbing over a month ago, but maybe it is the low carbs that are causing this. So I skipped some meals today and I noticed I have lost 4 lbs. I hate having something wrong and having no idea what it is.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Bagel sound good, I'm getting tired of eggs. I think making a nice chicken soup of some variety would be a good change of pace, aside from the high sodium content.


Man I hear ya. I am freaking sick of eggs. Everyone says they are so great for bulking, but I'm starting to wonder as they are not exactly a ton of calories or protein.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I had spaghetti, mainly just had the sauce, not many noodles for dinner. Good stuff. 

I'm going to do a caloric cut this week though, do a bunch of body weight exercises, stretching, and focus on my Thai boxing. That way I feel light as a feather and I don't get sick from the conditioning and high reps. :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You are injured though! Take a week off!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh wow. I wish I had seen this thread earlier. The past week has been really bad for me food-wise. I've probably binged like three or four times cus of stress. I've just had one right now and I feel so disgusted with myself. Man I wish we didn't have so much food around the house. My parents keep buying the unhealthy, tempting stuff, and lately I've been giving in. I shouldn't blame them, though. I need to practice greater self-discipline. And I wish I hadn't purchased that cashew butter a couple months ago lol! Anyway, I'm too embarrassed to write what I've binged on just now, but I think I'll try out writing my dietary intake on here for maybe a week or two...just to try it out. I used to publish my meals online but got lazy after a while. Now I just keep a diet/calorie/exercise journal. Hopefully publishing it online again will help me to feel accountable enough to regain control of my diet. This is the perfect medium, so thanks for starting it!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No problem man, out of curiosity what did you binge on? What are your parents leaving in the frige. :lol


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

daaaaave said:


> ewww, splenda. I am trying to get away from all artificial sweeteners.


Check this out: http://www.lowcarbspecialties.com/sweet_perfection.html

All natural and super healthful. Kinda pricey though. I purchased a package to try it out, and it's quite impressive in my opinion.

Nutrition: 3Cal and 3g fiber per teaspoon
http://www.lowcarbspecialties.com/sweet ... ition.html


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> No problem man, out of curiosity what did you binge on? What are your parents leaving in the frige. :lol


I had lots of chicken, beef, cereal, oatmeal, soy milk, these various sweet breads that parents bought. It got so bad that I stopped recording on my journal which I rarely ever do.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

fat free cheese on whole wheat bun, asparagus, power bar, skim milk.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn it I just had an energy bar (I got my free sample here http://www.eas.com ...It's a huge sample!), some more soy milk, and some popcorn. I need to brush my teeth.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I kinda kept this on the dl but last night i had Kentucky fried chicken! like 5 pieces! the cole slaw, the GRAVY and mashed potatoes! Biscuits! Even when it was done i had ritz crackers and was dipping them into the gravy! I'm sick! NUTS even! The gravy was like pure salt! as soon as i had some my lips hit the floor! thats how salty.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I didn't sleep at all last night. I couldn't eat KFC if I wanted to right now, I'm a zombie.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I went to sleep at like 5 am! Not good for building muscle yo! :sigh I already feel like my last workout was waste! Now that i know i'm not getting sick i should hit the weights! I'm not even sore at all after that whole bodyweight routine. My legs were killing me though the next day!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not that sore either, I'm going to do some shadow boxing, stretch out, and do some light calisthenics. Eating BLT's tonight.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a craving for some pepperoni!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

BLT's were good, I dip them in ketch up. Had some brocoli salad, pretty disgusting. I haven't eaten a lot today though.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I got some premium chocolates yesterday and they were so good I got myself a box today. Guess I won't be that strict on my diet this week.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm today was pretty busy so I did a bad job with the timing, and I probably could have gotten fewer Calories in since I'm trying to slowly compensate for the recent binges. Then again I did two cardio workouts (one intense, the other super light) so I'm trying not to beat myself up too much.

-cardio: 11:04-12:03
-12:36-12:50 - homemade tomato vegetable soup (130), turkey breast patty (200), cereal/soy milk (115), wrap (100), dark chocolate = 575C
-library snacking throughout afternoon: dehydrated edemame (130), apple (100), baby carrots (25), gum (5), almonds (90) = 350C
-cardio: 7:36-8:29
-8:45-9:25 - chicken breast (130), deli turkey (180), tomato vegetable soup (80), tofu (60), wrap (70), cottage cheese (40), cereal/soy milk/cinnamon (90), string cheese (60), popcorn (100), oatmeal (100), leftover protein shake (65) = 975C

Yeah I know the last bit is really bad. I could have done a much better job distributing everything more evenly throughout the day. I usually end up having 5-6 small meals. Will try again tomorow.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You count your calories Spes? Even gum? What are your goals?

I just ate some taco salad! :burp


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

haven't really been posting much about what i been eating, only cause i'm back to my regular eating habits of eggs, tuna and all that other good for you ****. I'm about to go warm up some flank steak and beans and wash it down with a glass of skim milk. As of now i think i will only post in here when i get off my diet and either drink or eat something bad. So expect to see me in this topic either friday or saturday :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I've been cutting the calories and eating light, but not necessarily super clean or strict. I had a small taco salad for dinner, 3 scrambled eggs, lots of skim milk, whole grain toast, turkey, and some fruit for a rough summary today. Just too much of a hassle to post everything.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Lol I'm not usually that anal-retentive for a mere 5 Calories. But if I remember to write it down, I figure I might as well. Yeah I've been counting calories for nearly a year now, and it's helped a lot, especially considering my terrible food issues. I don't intend on doing so forever...just until I'm happy with my stats. Though hmm my goals are not really all that well defined. I'd just like to lose body fat and gain muscle. But my immediate goal is just to get a nice streak of healthful eating days going. Last week involved several binges and it was spiraling out of control. But it becomes easier and easier to keep up healthful habits once I get the ball rolling again, so I'll probably publish my diet on here for only a little while.

Anyway, timing was a little bit better today, though can still use some improvement. 

10:16-11:25 - Back/Biceps/Abs

12:03-12:15 - 1/2protein shake (80), chicken breast (50), whole grain bread (60), tomato soup (75) = 265C
1:50-2:12 - chicken breast (50), turkey wrap (165), ketchup (15), cereal/soy milk (85), fish oil (25), peanut butter sandwich/soy milk (Coral's famous peanut butter, 180) = 520C
4:05-4:15 - deli turkey slice (60), baby carrots (25) = 85C
6:15-6:20 - deli turkey slice (60), string cheese (60) = 120C

7:12-7:31 - 2.2-mile run

8:24 - 1/2 protein shake = 80C
8:40-9:12 - miso soup with bokchoy/tofu/chicken (320), cottage cheese with cinnamon/corn puffs (105), soy butter wrap/soy milk (140) = 565C
10:31-10:43 - apple/peanut butter (125), oatmeal (100), turkey (45) = 270C

Total: 1905C


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Meal 1:

2 eggs
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk

Meal 2:

Taco meat (ground chuck)
banana
1/2 cup of skim milk

Meal 3:

Turkey sandwich 
1/2 cup of skim milk

Meal 4:

Chicken Salad

Meal 5:

1/2 cup of skim milk
3 slices of turkey

Meal 6:

Taco meat (ground chuck)

Meal 7:

1 cup of skim milk


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

It's been somewhat of a hectic day and so the timing is bad again...sigh.

9:53-11:24 yoga

-11:47-12:02 - salmon salad (180), turkey wrap (160), tomato soup (75) = 415C
-3:42-4:48 - turkey (60), string cheese (60), small apple (55) = 175C

6:40-7:00ish - constipation relief!!!  (and you thought everything else was TMI! lol...I include this cus I broke a sweat and so I guess it was a small workout--actually a hard one.)

-7:29-8:20 - miso soup with cauliflower/bokchoy/tofu (175), tilapia (100), fish oil (25), oatmeal/banana (200), cereal/soy milk (115), carrots (25) = 640C
-9:11-9:43 - turkey sandwich (160), tilapia (50), popcorn (100), soy milk (50) = 360C

Total: 1590C


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

8:30 AM and I'm back from the gym already! I did squats, standing military, pendlay rows, chinups, and leg raises, and pullups...I felt good this morning, got a good workout in and the gym was completely empty!

edit: woops wrong thread


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

SpesVitae said:


> 6:40-7:00ish - constipation relief!!!  (and you thought everything else was TMI! lol...I include this cus I broke a sweat and so I guess it was a small workout--actually a hard one.)


Very funnyi must say mark. lay off on the fiber!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have begun to keep a food journal of what I eat. I am not concerned so much about "losing weight" (though I could DEFINATELY take off 15 pounds!!) as I am about nutrition. I am concentrating on higher fiber intake and better eating all around. I dont think I had a poor diet to start with but I want to concentrate on eating more whole foods, high fiber foods, and overall BETTER foods. 

Its also an eye opener on caloric intake...I have been taking in more calories than I realized :eek...not hard to do!!

Here is what I have had today (so far)

3 cups of coffee (A lot, I know but hey I am quitting smoking and trying to clean up my eating habits --- cutting down on coffee has GOT to wait  )

3 Tbsp Hazelnut flavored Sugar Free Creamer about 95 calories for creamer and coffee.

1 cup oatmeal with berries (blueberries, raspberries). combined 165 calories.

Seven Almonds. 40 calories.

2 tbsp fat free basalmic vinaigrette salad dressing (using up what I had left, I now only buy light as fat free products are loaded with sugar) 30 calories.

2 cups fresh spinach, 1/3 of a tomato, 10 slices cucumber. aprox 50 calories

Spinach, Asiago, and chicken sausage link (a wee bit high in cholesterol 65 mg but my only real meat today) 110 calories, 4.5 gm fat

1 slice of double fiber bread, 70 calories

mustard and onion for sausage, negligible.

I plan to use fruit or cereal as a snack today and will have whole grain pasta and homemade spag sauce with a whole grain roll or bread for dinner.

The amazing thing is how full I feel!!! Yesterday I had about 1600 calories and never felt hungry. I also worked out on my treadmill, thereby cutting those cals even lower.

Luckily, I enjoy salads, love oatmeal and fruit, love cereal so I dont feel like I doing anything that is hard. I never ate fast food to start with so that is good. I am giving up lunchmeat which I used to eat 3 times a week, I think its got too much salt and is processed and has too much cholesterol. Also, my beloved pizza is going to be a once a month treat, from the every two week thing it has been :cry ahhhhh pizza is my kryptonite......


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL as you may have noticed i been MIA on here today  lets just put it this way breakfast for me.. 2 slices of pizza :fall Now beer time!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Dayum! How you people survive on 1,600 calories? I try to stay around ~2,000 calories daily but more realistically on average it is ~2,500. 

Don't feel bad Silent, I'm going out to Mexican tonight!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



SilentProphet said:


> LOL as you may have noticed i been MIA on here today  lets just put it this way breakfast for me.. 2 slices of pizza :fall Now beer time!


I am jealous....I love cold pizza for breakfast... :mum :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Prodigal Son said:


> Dayum! How you people survive on 1,600 calories? I try to stay around ~2,000 calories daily but more realistically on average it is ~2,500.
> 
> Don't feel bad Silent, I'm going out to Mexican tonight!


Well I dont think I will consume only 1600 *every day*....I will be drinking wine to add to that a few days a week...and sometimes you just have to eat out without worrying about it...I only walk on my treadmill not doing super heavy weight lifting or anything to burn megacalories..but can burn up to 300 cals that way but not doing it everyday cause I am lazy ...I would have no problem putting away 3000 cals a day really, I love to eat  but then I would be one jiggly-big-assed biotch and I got enough jiggle going on as it is ... :fall


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I just made the meanest burger!

chopped up onion, jalepeno pepper, and poured franks red hot sauce on it. Grilled that up! toasted bun, some lettuce, slice of american cheese... I can't even feel my lips right now! Sucks cause i want to make another one but i know i shouldn't, so i'm not going to.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Whats sick is i dropped the burger on the floor, and washed it off LOL, all the dog hair that stuck to it is just extra protein!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Frank's red is vinegar based isnt it?? I like a sauce that is very similar to Frank's but made without vinegar and just red peppers instead called Tapatio...YUMMMY...

Well my net cals for the day: 1635 (that is after burning off 250 on the treadmill). I went to a study group and had some cheese and crackers which I shouldnt have because of the cholesterol and fat but did anyway....

I have eaten rather well today.....my concern is more about eating healthier food choices than cals...but usually the more whole grain, whole food, fiber filled food you eat, the less calories that are in your food...I am certainly no expert, I probably eat too many carbs but life without carbs is not worth living!!! :lol  :b I really dont know how many cals I was eating before but judging from the extra 15-20 pounds on me, too many....


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Timing today really awful. But I worked out super hard so I hope it's not too bad.

10:08-11:25 - Legs/Back/Abs

-12:14-12:53 - tilapia (100), tomato soup (80), turkey sandwich (200), small sample bites of pork and chicken (80), pineapple (50), dark chocolate (30), oatmeal/banana (200) = 740C
-5:30 - rice crackers (100), soy milk (25) = 125C

5:50-8:10 - sprinting, tennis

-9:45-11:45 - Mediterranean dinner with SAS buddies (gyros, chicken, pilaf, pita, hummus, 900??) then came home cus wasn't satisfied: oatmeal/banana (200), cereal (100), soy milk (100), rice crackers (100) = 1450C

Gosh that was bad. I'm so bloated now.

Total: 2315C


Penny, you have quite a healthful diet there.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn you guys need a break! Tommorow go to your local deli and get ham, egg, cheese, bacon on a roll with home fries and a yoo- hoo chocolate drink.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



Penny said:


> Frank's red is vinegar based isnt it?? I like a sauce that is very similar to Frank's but made without vinegar and just red peppers instead called Tapatio...YUMMMY...
> 
> Well my net cals for the day: 1635 (that is after burning off 250 on the treadmill). I went to a study group and had some cheese and crackers which I shouldnt have because of the cholesterol and fat but did anyway....
> 
> I have eaten rather well today.....my concern is more about eating healthier food choices than cals...but usually the more whole grain, whole food, fiber filled food you eat, the less calories that are in your food...I am certainly no expert, I probably eat too many carbs but life without carbs is not worth living!!! :lol  :b I really dont know how many cals I was eating before but judging from the extra 15-20 pounds on me, too many....


Yea! Thing about franks and other hot sauce is i hate the over vinegar taste! I don't like my hot sauce being sour. I like it HOT! I notice that when i get buffalo wings from some places, it's like they just dip them in red devil sauce and thats it, just a sour taste.. i hate that! I like my hot sauce HOT!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

As I are a fat dood, it is time for me to sort out my food. 
But I are without car and supermarket are very far
But supermarket are online, and their fuds are very fine
So I shall stop being a lazy bast, and get my fud delivered at last

didnt actually start out with the intention of making that rhyme but what the hey, I've just done my first high intensity interval bike workout and I think the lack of oxygen to my brain may have caused me to momentarily discover my inner poet. Once Ive bought a car then thats all probs solved! I just need to man up to the local car auction 

Now I just gotta see how the hell I'm going to mix weight trainng in with 3 days a week of martial arts ... :um Oops classic Ross - trying to do too much!! CHILL OUT!

Ross


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It seems we have more users on the dietary grind!

I ate a big *** burrito last night, I think I pooped it out this morning though. 

I'm @ 170-171 currently. If I didn't have a high metabolism or work out there is no doubt in my mind I would be obese. I really do need to count out or do an estimation on my daily caloric intake.

Gorilla burrito ~4k calories---check.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

edit- wrong topic :mum


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

small toasted bagel 2 eggs sunny side up

Now i'm getting ready to have a hamburger. I just had the eggs like 5 minutes ago! but i need some more fuel before this workout sess!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have had 750 calories so far today......wasted 220 on a bag of pretzels....and its only 2 in the afternoon. I am trying to save some cals for tonight as I have 2 beers (about 200 cals each) in the fridge which I would like to supplement with a shot or two of tequila (100 cals each). I plan to walk on my treadmill for 45 to an hour today, my stupid left knee which I had major problems with earlier this year has flared up a bit though.

Veggie dogs are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eighty cals, 0.5 gm fat, no cholesterol....

You guys must all be lifting weights and doing some serious workouts...you seem to eat a lot of fat and cholesterol but you all are young and probably burn it all off and then some......


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Well while I was still hungry, piglet that I am, and ate another veggie dog opcorn I just got off the treadmill and burned off 350 cals. Plenty of cals left for 2 beers and 1 to 2 shots and a good dinner ....


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Veggie dog and beer! My kind of gal!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



Penny said:


> ...you seem to eat a lot of fat and cholesterol but you all are young and probably burn it all off and then some......


LOL! We don't care what happens to our arteries! it's all about what we look like on the outside in this society based on looks alone! Once we get out 6-packs though... Forget about it! The Ladies of SAS will be PMing us left and right! and we will just have to say " hey you hated us when we were chubs sorry"

Ok not really BUT! you seemed to have caught us all on a bad day! LOL our cheat day! well cept for me, i usually eat pretty bad! but i also eat healthy with the bad , it evens it out. We don't normally eat like that though.

Like right now i'm getting ready to go make tuna with diced up onions, jalepeno peppers, lettuce, throw some walnuts in there, and olive oil, tomato, little mayo. 42 grams of protein right thurr in a can of tuna and under 200 calories.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Cheat weekend more like it, I just had some Papa John's. 

I don't care what I look like, I mean I do to a point, but I also want functional results, my physique usually stays pretty solid and unless I get fat or something I don't care so much. Having a 6 or 8 pack would be groovy though, ya can't lie but I don't want to be a skinny little ***** to get it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Word! i want to build my 6 pack and not have to lose all my muscle to see it again! I was like 135 when i had it man! 153 now! Figure doing ab resistance work like weighted crunches will help the abdominal wall expand out and grow those abs!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I no longer eat tuna.....because of the mercury issue...I make a rather good "salmon salad" instead of Tuna salad....nice substitute.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I like to lay in bed when i wake up. Just laying there and trying to get back to sleep. They say if you want to build muscle you have to eat 30 minutes upon waking up! Thats retarded! i like to lay in bed for like an hour! So i get up and have a protein shake with water to get protein in me as fast as possible.

I'm getting ready for some eggs, but they should be only eaten before bed now that i been reading up. Makes no sense eating them for breakfast, since cassein protein takes longer for the body to absorb. Also a BAD post workout meal is eggs. I hate these stupid rules! Having a whey shake with some eggs would be great pre-bed! cause the eggs/milk will help your body digest the whey slowly.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



Penny said:


> I no longer eat tuna.....because of the mercury issue...I make a rather good "salmon salad" instead of Tuna salad....nice substitute.


You'd need to eat like 5 cans of tuna a day for years for any mercury poisoning to happen! PLUS they have tuna in a sealed bag now! Tastes 100 times better than canned! Not fishy AT ALL. What sucks about the bags though is more money, and less tuna! only has one serving which is like 19 grams of protein. Where a can has 42 grams!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I'm going to start calorie counting so I can be better organized and actually keep track of my diet properly. A pain in the ***, but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I really should too. Thinking back though it was the most annoying thing ever! But it's the only way for sure we would know if we are gaining or losing. Plus how do we expect to get bigger if we don't count our calories and on some days get a lot less than other days? It just sucks cause some things don't even show nutrition facts like store bought meat from the butcher, so you either have to guess or look it up, but even thats not 100% accurate.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> I think I'm going to start calorie counting so I can be better organized and actually keep track of my diet properly. A pain in the ***, but I think it will be worth it.


I used to just put all my info onto http://www.fitday.com/ The free diet and weight loss journal. I wonder if my account is still on there? i haven't used it in years. Want to go through and see where i was at back then! I can try my email and see if they cans end me my password and name.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

lol yea right! they expect me to remember my screen name i used! How stupid, most sites just you put your email if you "forgot your password" That one asks for the s/n then mails the email addy you used.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I had to use fitday.com for a nutrition class last year, I just made stuff up though and it is actually more of a hassle with that damn thing. I just write down what I eat and calculate up the calories, keep it simple.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

But i liked how it showed a graph of your fat/protein/carb ratio. Helps when going for that split. I forget what it is! something/something/ 10 fat


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is a little too analytical for me, I don't keep track of the %'s splits like 40/40/20 or anything like that. Mainly just calories, limit the fat, transfats, sat fat, sodium intake, get plenty of high quality protein, plenty of carbs both mono/poly-saccharides. I always say on my cut I want to stay in the range of ~2,000 calories, but it is usually on average ~2,500-3,000.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I tried Fitday (at least I think that was the name) and I also found it was a much bigger pain in the *** than just keeping an old fashioned notebook with estimated calories and food ingested. 

Yesterday I screwed up though, ate too many cals, including 1/2 bottle of wine ...

Oh well...today is another day right??


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

They have calories and stuff already in the system though! and you can right in your own , so next time you eat the same thing you go through the list of what you dialed in! It's really easy though to do after you write it all down on hand. Then you have the whole log for motnhs of what you ate for that month, instead of saving pieces of paper!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I just put it on wordpad and type it up.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Meal 1:

2 eggs
2 slices of whole grain toast
1/2 cup of skim milk
multi-vitamin
glucosamine

1 cup of reg. coffee
Coke Zero

Meal 2:

2 raw eggs
1 slice of whole grain bread
1/2 cup of skim milk

Meal 3:

Turkey sandwich
1/2 cup of skim milk

Meal 4:

2 BLT's
w/lots of Hunt's Ketchup
2 Fish Oil

Meal 5:

Turkey
Porkloin
1 cup of skim milk

Meal 6:

4 Tablespoons JIF Peanut Butter
1.2 cups of skim milk
1/2 cup of V8

~2,500


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Good job guys! Argh...terrible binge throughout the whole day today.  I'll start anew tomorrow.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't eat a THING tonight at the movies! not even A piece of popcorn while my friend stuffed his face!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I always have to munch on something during the movies. Watching a flick just isn't the same without some snack food IMO, maybe eating some low sodium peanuts and a diet soda would work well, but it is hard to resist the family sized popcorn with extra butter/salt. Then add a nice high fructose Coke with it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I just had chicken francaise (spelling?) with broccoli and white rice. Should be plenty of fuel for my workout.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Movie theater popcorn is one of the worst things you can eat....but its good opcorn!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea i'm proud i didn't eat any! The smell of the food was actually making me feel sick cause i wasn't eating it! They say movie theater food is worse for you then any other fast food! They even deep fry their soda pop!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd say there is worse food than you can eat than movie theater food...fast food fries is up there...as well as onion rings from Zack's (private establishment) where I live, the grease drips through a thick plastic bag for god sakes. Mcdonald french fries never gets spoiled, seriously bacteria can't eat the stuff! Haven't you seen supersize me?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

http://shizzville.com/how-nasty-are-mcdonalds-fries

:lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL yea i seen that movie! Those fries man. The burgers got so gross looking YUCK! It was nuts how that crap was damaging his liver!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I ate around ~ 3,300 calories yesterday.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ribs for dinner ! Just got finished dry rubbing them. Using jack daniels BBQ sauce for grilling sauce.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I pigged out last night.....I went to a restaurant and ordered penne pasta that had a thick goat cheese sauce....it was sooooo good but probably had about 100,000 calories...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I pigged out last night and into the morning as well. I haven't eaten that much today, raw eggs, chicken breast, whole grain toast, mcdonalds fries :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I ate various beans with ff salsa, raw veggies, whole wheat bread and 1 can of coke, I was hurting for some energy. I think I'll be meat free again today trying to cut some calories and fat.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Just had tuna. I ran out of the kind in the sealed bags, so i had to use a can  I mixed in some mayo, chopped up pickle, onion, tomato BUT the tuna was sooo damn dry and stringy still! I ate some on crackers and that helped kill the texture and taste, but man i was taking a shot of gatorade with every bite LOL

I;m telling you guys the one in the sealed bag is 1000 times better, it doesn't taste fishy at all!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I had porkchops for dinner and peas/cole slaw/potato salad.

I have a subway 6 inch sweet onion teriyaki in the fridge but i'm saving that until a few hours from now.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Dinner...

Pork Tenderloin, marinated all day and cooked in the rotisserie. Pork Tenderloin is VERY lean and is comparable to Chicken Breast in cals and fat.

Brown and Wild Rice Pilaf.

Fresh locally grown sweet corn.

Yummmmmmmmmyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Eggs, chicken breast, toast, coke zero, water, milk, multi-vitamin, salmon, potatoes, and more milk.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



SilentProphet said:


> I had porkchops for dinner and peas/cole slaw/potato salad.
> 
> I have a subway 6 inch sweet onion teriyaki in the fridge but i'm saving that until a few hours from now.


OMFG!!!!!! SP you must burn massive calories a day to be able to eat like that.

I like salad, but I am not a "salad girl" where I can squeak by on 800-1000 cals a day and say "oh no I'm not hungry" :roll :lol...I like to eat!! But, to be fair, I am trying to eat sensibly and healthy, more on the healthy then anything. But if I ate like you did, I would weight 10,000 pounds....do you do lots of cardio or what???


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: The dietary grind.*



Penny said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > I had porkchops for dinner and peas/cole slaw/potato salad.
> ...


LOL! YEA RIGHT! nah! it all turns into fat! I'm looking into getting a tape worm though!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I had some chips with the sub too! Thats ok though cause i NEVER eat normal lays potato chips( more of a sun chips guy) I just took like a handful out of the bag and out it on my dish. I forgot how damn salty regular chips are!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, potato chips are like one of the worse things, next to greasy onion rings or fries. I dig Sun Chips, Doritos are good too, except for all the damn salt.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just had some tositidos with homemade salsa. They were the regular tositods, I usually get the baked ones but they were out of them.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I was at a BBQ all day yesterday at a friends house, so as you can imagine my beer and crap food intake was terrible! sausages! bacon cheeseburgers, hot dogs, a million beers!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I also have pizza in the fridge  It's hard going into the fridge and not just grabbing a slice hahah. I need to freeze them so i wont eat it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I had 2 large Papa John's this weekends, entire big bag of Chex Mix, and I have this mixture of Sun chips, pretzels, and cheetios bag that I need to eat as well...good snack food while watching Farscape.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow you ate them both? Not in one setting right?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I can only imagine how many empty calories i consumed this weekend....


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You know though? besides the beer i'm not having any problem drink wise. Like normally if i'm eating something bad i would want a coke with it! But the worst thing i have drank the past few months has been a snapple ice tea. I have no craving for soda anymore at all.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I used to love regular Coke or Dr. Pepper, I do have a lot of diet soda and it helps with my energy levels, but I try to avoid all the sugar calories with regular soda, high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I just had a slice of pizza! Steak came out overdone and i didn't feel like making anything else. i had some spinach with it though! Had to get a vegetable in me! haven't had any all weekend. What a combo though Pizza and spinach.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

That pizza i was supposed to freeze? it's in my belly :fall Had all 3 slices LATE last night! also had some pasta with prego sauce. Man i chopped up some jalepeno and out it ont he pizza then baked it up. DELISH!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been a nervous wreck because of school. So, it is easy not to eat as much when your stomach is in knots.

Meal 1:

2 raw eggs
2 slices of whole grain
1/2 cup of skim milk
mult-vitamin
glucosamine
fish oil

Meal 2:

Banana
Chicken Breast

Meal 3: (Post Workout)

10 oz. Chicken Breast
Whole grain bread

Meal 4: 

4 slices of Pepperoni Pizza (Papa John's!)
Diet Soda

Meal 5:

Turkey


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I know what you mean man. I can never eat anything when i'm feeling nervous.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not me. It takes a lot to affect my appetite...:lol

Roasting a chicken on the rotisserie for dinner tonight, along with some rice and fresh corn. Should be yummy.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Beer for me tonight lol even though i just worked out yesterday. I'm in a bad mood though and was stressing out bad today about some ****.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Pigged out on some yummy Indian food with some sas buddies earlier tonight for dinner. I mean really pigged out! But it was sooo good! Ordered a huge dinner special, which included some palak paneer and tandoori chicken, among many other things. :clap 

Did some plyometrics and played some tennis earlier so don't feel too guilty. Looks like some of you guys are doing nicely with the grind. Good for you folks.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm craving a double whopper with cheese and large fry! Instead i'm having subway AGAIN ( had it last night) Going to have a 6 inch tuna sub and a 6inch sweet onion chicken teriyaki :troll


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Those subs don't sound bad at all. Just Subway is so freakin expensive. I rarely eat it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I had half just before (ended up getting a footlong sweet onion chicken teriyaki and no tuna) and now i'm having corn on the cob to wash it down.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

tomorrow i am going to start eating healthier again! i was doing good for a while until a few days ago i just started eating crap again. i havent worked out in 3 days. i have been busy and today i was just too tired. i'm so sleep deprived. hopefully i can get some sleep tonight and start my healthy, get in shape plan tomorrow!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I know what you mean Coral! I'm freaking shot today. I got barely any sleep, and i worked out today doing a different routine. I'm already feel sore  I'm going to try and get some sleep nice and early tonight. Feel better!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I had pizza last night, didnt really want to but went out to dinner with my study group. It was Pizza Hut and it was okay...but I like local pizza place we have here better. I also drank 3 beers last night....I think I gained 700 pounds yesterday....

Bad Penny!!!!!!!

Today I have had only cereal and coffee....lunch will be something light and I am making a very light pasta dish for dinner...trying to redeem myself...


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm addicted to Prego sauce again  I been eating pasta twice a day now cause of it! Sucks cause i have like 30 bottles of the sauce too! The sauce itse;f isn't bad for you at all it's "heart smart" But me eating pasta and garlic bread at 1 am before bed wont be a good look for me in a few months time !


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I make my own spaghetti sauce, havent bought jarred stuff in a long time. I make one big batch and then freeze it.

Well today I had a egg on double fiber bread with a slice of fat free cheese for breakfast, with coffee.

And now I just had a lean pocket which I know I shouldnt be eating, processed food and all, but just felt like it.

I have been eating too much this last week, nervous about a final I have on Saturday.... :fall


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea i like the real stuff better! Jarred is good in pinch though and i love the taste! All my Italian relatives think i'm nuts cause i like the jarred stuff lol.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Heh Penny. Atleast they are the lean ones! i used to eat the regular ones almost everyday for months! The pepperoni pizza ones! sooooo damn good!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Haha yes it WAS the pepperoni pizza one, but as stated, the LEAN version...still good!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't feel bad! I just had two slices of pizza! It's cheat day penny! no worries!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Ah SP sounds like what your spaghetti sauce is to you was what soy milk and cereal was to me. I'm pretty sure I literally became addicted to soy milk. Ever since I made it a point not to have any in stock, it's been fairly easy not to binge. And there aren't any other trigger foods around the house either, which has helped a lot. Good luck to you controlling yourself with all those extra jars of sauce!

I used to make my own spaghetti sauce using fresh Roma tomatoes, too. There is simply no comparison to fresh sauce in my opinion. I used to pour it over spaghetti and add grilled shrimp along with some toasted pine nuts. Good stuff!

It's a special occasion tonight so I'm going to allow myself a cheat meal at Souplantation. Not sure if that's a familiar chain restaurant anywhere besides CA, but it's a buffet restaurant that serves a huge variety of salads, soups, pastas and breads--carbs galore! Absolutely my favorite restaurant!

A month ago, some SAS buddies and I splurged at Souplantation. We arrived pretty late, and they started to put things away, so in a wild frenzy we tried to gather as much food as possible.










We actually ended up getting even more food than shown here lol. Good times, good times.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn Spes! Thats a ton of food! Looks mostly healthy though! MMM snapple!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool pic, is that queso cheese dip or New England Clam Chowder?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I feel and look so bloated


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i really look worse then when i first posted my progress pics! I'm eating good as ****! Few beers are killing me this bad? Then **** it! no 6-pack then! i'm not giving up drinking. Nah though i just started doing the HIIT with burpees. It's my only cardio really. I really need to give it some time. Once i get rid of that fat in my gut i think i will look good.


----------

